# External Air for Oil-Fired Boiler?



## velvetfoot (Jun 9, 2006)

I think I will do this over the summer (factory kit).
Currently boiler gets air from interior (basement).
It is not fan forced or induced draft or whatever it's called (has a chimney - no plastic pipes).

Is this indeed an energy-saver?  Will there be operational issues?


----------



## Rhone (Jun 9, 2006)

Hmm... read this under *Derating or replacing oil burners *and read about the flame retention burner which will save you 20% of your fuel costs by blocking air from going out your chimney when not in use.  It sounds like your kit is that and read this where it talks about specifying a unit with outside/sealed air combustion and how it saves energy pretty far down the page.  It also warns about using them with unlined old chimney as their exhaust can be corrosive or something to that effect.  

Don't know if that's helpful but sounds like a wise choice if you can get the word it's compatible with your current chimney setup.


----------



## elkimmeg (Jun 11, 2006)

outside air supply to a boiler/ burner is never a bad idea In fact a good idea if competing appliances are in the same area.
 Whether it is an energy saver yes and no If lacking or competing for combustion air  complete combustion will be  assured with 
 the introduction of outside air. this will save money and improve effecienccy. However if totally satisfied with the inside air vollume then  not much will be gained. How do you know if it is the effeciency test are taken when during short periods of run time and do not indicate its running situation on peak demand mathicical formulars are available to claculate you indoor air vollume to see it it is satisfied


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello

I did this last summer. I used the  $99.00 F.W. Webb Air Boot for the Carlin Burner

See pics and inf  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/58408/

Works great and the house feels much warmer, since it is not pulling in cold air from all the cracks!!


----------



## begreen (Jun 8, 2011)

Whoa, 2006 thread with Elky commenting. Good to hear it's working for you Don.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 8, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Whoa, 2006 thread with Elky commenting. Good to hear it's working for you Don.



Thanks BeGreen

People do not realize that the new oil burners with blowers that now fire before the oil lights up really blows alot of air!!

The Air boot kit has 4" flex aluminum piping! That is alot of air moving, so using outside air really keeps the inside more comfortable!


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 8, 2011)

As the originator of this thread, thanks!
Five summers later, I still haven't done it.
Things seem to run okay now, the way it is, but...

No problems with condensation (slug of water)?
I've also read of people putting a "U" in it (I think that was Alaska), to keep the cold air at bay when not operating.


----------



## steam man (Jun 8, 2011)

I have used an outside air kit for years made by Field Controls for use with their power venter. One of the things to consider is that just using outside air for combustion doesn't necessarily mean big savings since you still are heating the air for combustion, hence you are using fuel. If you use inside air it is already heated. Savings? The Field Controls unit uses the exhaust gases to preheat the incoming air at least a little bit to recover lost heat out the stack. I would say more savings this way but not sure how much without doing a heat balance. My issue is that I would like to figure out how to do the same with the barometric damper since it sucks out room air when running. There are some oil guys who say a damper is not needed with a power venter although Field Controls recommends it. I am thinking I could readjust the fixed damper inside the unit to stop the barometric one from pulling so much. Anyone have experience with this?


----------

